# Two of the industries top research supply companies are merging



## crackrbaby (Oct 16, 2013)

Heres a C&P of some info I found on another forum.




We are happy to announce as of November 1st Ergopep.com will begin doing business as Purchasepeptides.com


The merger will benefit all current customers and those who are potential customers as well. The site will be carrying 2 lines of peptides. The current Purchasepeptides line as well as the Ergopep USA made peptides guaranteed to be made with American raw materials.


The merger makes sense for all parties involved especially the customer. Purchasepeptides is known for top quality products, outstanding turn around times (most domestic packages delivered in 3 days) great customer service and promotions with outstanding discounts weekly.


Both Phil & Lou appreciate all your business and we look forward to helping you with your future needs.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 21, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> Heres a C&P of some info I found on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like somebody is going to do it right!


----------



## mustang_00 (Oct 24, 2013)

interesting


----------



## boogie.o (Nov 7, 2013)

So long to ergo's awesome prices on cjc with dac. my rat loved that stuff and they sold 5mg for $44. WAAAYY cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## bigcoachk (Nov 8, 2013)

So ergo was legit I get my stuff from PP and have been happy I have heard ergo was no good very curious as i was going to 
start looking for another source.


----------



## boogie.o (Nov 8, 2013)

i have gotten cjc dac, tb500, along with some ancillaries from ergo. all were gtg. they had the best prices around.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a big order that is in the mail now from pp the new merger company. with there new prem line igf-lr3 I am using there regular igf-lr3 now so I will be able to tell if the prem line is better or not. i all so have that high prized follistatin-344 and cjc 1295 w dac and ipam. plus ai stuff and Cialis I have been using pp for years now so I will know if things are changed for the good the bad or just the same.


----------



## rhinotat2 (Nov 8, 2013)

The purchasepeptides current email explains everything as far as changes if you have any questions. It looks as though they are keeping they present line of peptides & adding the premium line. reviews have stated that the premium LR3 should be dosed with caution. This isnt your typical LR3 people have been going hypo at 50mcgs daily. There's been allot of positive feedback on PM.


----------



## Kirk B (Nov 8, 2013)

whats the new sit if you don't mind me asking fellas


----------



## Kirk B (Nov 8, 2013)

new site lol


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 8, 2013)

yea kirk it is the same site purchase peptide and yes they are gtg for sure I have a full bottle of there prami can not take it to potent makes me sick even the tiny amount. the follistatin is what I am looking forward to I wish osl or one of the vet would chime in on how to use but I think I know I add 1ml of bac water then 10 mark on slin pin is 100mcg which is a dose take one dose a day I hope that right. but like when is best time to take it etc? but yes pp is my go to site for that kind of stuff I have so much pp stuff you would think I sale for them I don't it all mine.


----------

